
Crash: how computers are setting us up for disaster - bloodhound
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/oct/11/crash-how-computers-are-setting-us-up-disaster
======
Dowwie
We will soon have accurate text summarization AI that will do to reading
comprehension skills what calculators and other computing machines have done
to math skills

